# Not a Vag car, but I just finished my Q45. Pics...



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

I just finished bagging my Infiniti Q45 last weekend. The setup is UAS Aerosports over Algernon Dual tap 30 way adjustable coilovers. The car is super comfy at 60 front 50 rear PSI aand handles better than my S4 on H&R coilovers did at 80-80 PSI front and rear. I am simply in love with this suspension and its the best mod I have ever done.
Th fronts have another 1/2" of thread to go down and are already resting on the fenders at 30 psi. Just need to adjust some camber trim some fenders and spin the coils down a ways.
Piksas:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: Not a Vag car, but I just finished my Q45. Pics... (The_Sauce)*

mark i love it that rear camber is retarded, oh and clean your wheels


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Not a Vag car, but I just finished my Q45. Pics... (mk420ae)*

Looks awesome Mark! Now (much like myself...) you just need to get the front down a little more.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## beyondkustom (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Not a Vag car, but I just finished my Q45. Pics... (Capt. Obvious)*

yeah, that's sick, man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the rear camber looks like my accord! dam Japanese cars


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Not a Vag car, but I just finished my Q45. Pics... (beyondkustom)*

i love camber http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i wish i had double A arm setup


----------



## -=GrimJack=- (Jan 5, 2004)

DAMN!!!!!!!!! VIP STYLE YO!


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (-=GrimJack=-)*

love the wheels, stance is crazy too


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

that's dope!


----------



## EzsundZ (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (tivs31)*

camber like whoo..


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (EzsundZ)*

the sauce is very weak in this one.....


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

dam did u fab the back to get that NC in the back....when u lift it up does the camber come back..for mkiv's u would have to cantilever the back to get some NC like that.looks fresh


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

Camber at all down is -14 degrees at drive height its -6 degrees.
Fronts are down another half inch gonna see if thats acceptable by me and if not will lower it some more.


----------



## 75rusty (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

I saw this beast in the flesh the other day, amazing.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (75rusty)*

man all you need is to get that front a little lower and its gonna be even more insane i love the way the wheels look too.. 
I wish VWs could have that insane camber in the rear.


----------



## Rocc it (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Aha!!! Roosevelt Auto Body....I worked there almost 13 years ago. I rebuilt my pumphead for my hydros front pump right there on that corner in the middle of the night....small world.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Rocc it)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocc it* »_Aha!!! Roosevelt Auto Body....I worked there almost 13 years ago. I rebuilt my pumphead for my hydros front pump right there on that corner in the middle of the night....small world.









Owener of the white lexus is the owner of roosevelt autobodies son. Really is a small world...


----------



## Traffic Jam Zombie (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

good gawd Mark.....that looked supah sexay rolling down the street the other day







I really gotta drop my GS300 SOON!


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
Owener of the white lexus is the owner of roosevelt autobodies son. Really is a small world...

I hear hes a d-bag..... 
ill have to take some new pictures now with the front down more and we will have to take some rolling shots. 
should see if you can drag the exhaust on the freeway.....


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*

Exhaust dragged out of my driveway after snapping these pics...









_Quote, originally posted by *The Prime Ministah* »_
I hear hes a d-bag..... 


quoted for truth. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (phattydre)*

god those wheels are retarded when clean


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif bagged big bodies


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (PIFF)*

damn that looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (phattydre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phattygay* »_

quoted for truth. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

yes ima Drew-bag

man that air ride gets old quick tho.....


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*

As often as he hits them buttons?


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (phattydre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phattydre* »_As often as he hits them buttons?









pfft who needs switches when you got buttons...

one thing what is really nice about marks air ride is that the exhaust for his valves vented OUT of the car. so you can actually hear later on..... 
so what im saying is.... that this air ride was done right the first time!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Prime Ministah* »_
pfft who needs switches when you got buttons...

one thing what is really nice about marks air ride is that the exhaust for his valves vented OUT of the car. so you can actually hear later on..... 
so what im saying is.... that this air ride was done right the first time! 



i wonder where he got that idea from...................................


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Not a Vag car, but I just finished my Q45. Pics... (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (mk420ae)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk420ae* »_i wonder where he got that idea from...................................

Probably from the time I told you thats what you needed to do so it was loud outside the car and not inside...


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
Probably from the time I told you thats what you needed to do so it was loud outside the car and not inside...






































riiiight. 
I actually had that thought before either of you were even close to doing baggage


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Prime Ministah* »_riiiight. 
I actually had that thought before either of you were even close to doing baggage

Drew you had every idea ever before anyone.


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

that looks so ****** sexxxxy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paullwaull (Jul 23, 2003)

I just love y33s, but the front of this one is completely unacceptable.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (paullwaull)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paullwaull* »_I just love y33s, but the front of this one is completely unacceptable.

Que?


----------



## paullwaull (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

What's not to understand?


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (paullwaull)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paullwaull* »_What's not to understand?

Whats unacceptable about the front end? Its an inch lower than in the pictures not and will be lowered further once I have some mroe time.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
Drew you had every idea ever before anyone.










mark his heads big enough already


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (mk420ae)*

looks dope son http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## paullwaull (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

Than show us a picture of it lower in the front. I think what you've got right there looks like hell personally. My buddy had his y33 lower than that on coils.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (paullwaull)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paullwaull* »_Than show us a picture of it lower in the front. I think what you've got right there looks like hell personally. My buddy had his y33 lower than that on coils.

I will be getting pics as soon as it stops pouring here in Seattle, something that doesnt happen all too often this time of year.
Please post some pics of your friends ride i love seeing pics of Y33's What coils was he runnnig?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
I will be getting pics as soon as it stops pouring here in Seattle, something that doesnt happen all too often this time of year.
Please post some pics of your friends ride i love seeing pics of Y33's What coils was he runnnig?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

mark you such a smart a$$


----------



## paullwaull (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (mk420ae)*

I guess I shouldn't of said the front was lower than yours, I'd say just about the same though. He was running Cusco Vacanzas on the Q. I don't have any saved shots right now and vipstylecars is down right now so I can't dig them up.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (mk420ae)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk420ae* »_mark you such a smart a$$
\
Yes..... Yes, I am....


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

I want the front to be sitting damn near to where the rear does and will do said work to make it happen.
Give me 1 month of tweaking, banging and more such to get the beast to beached height.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (paullwaull)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paullwaull* »_I guess I shouldn't of said the front was lower than yours, I'd say just about the same though. He was running Cusco Vacanzas on the Q. I don't have any saved shots right now and vipstylecars is down right now so I can't dig them up.

Whats his SN on VSC? I have a pretty good memory for names to cars. You seem to be in the area of Benji.


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
Drew you had every idea ever before anyone.










not sayin that. it was a Pun about cars that have air ride that vents to the inside of the car and is deafening....


----------



## paullwaull (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

My buddies name is Chris. His name on vsc is jzz30tt. It was a silver y33 on dz's.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (paullwaull)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paullwaull* »_My buddies name is Chris. His name on vsc is jzz30tt. It was a silver y33 on dz's. 

I recognize the name but dont think I have ever seen pics posted up of his car.








Hoping to tweak the fronts this weekend.


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Not a Vag car, but I just finished my Q45. Pics... (The_Sauce)*

love the look of this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Hoping to tweak the fronts this weekend.

Yessirrrr!








Hopefully the weather cooperates so we can get some pics after we get our subframes on the ground.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Yessirrrr!








Hopefully the weather cooperates so we can get some pics after we get our subframes on the ground.









Sunday is suppossed to be beautiful. Dion has it on his schedule for the afternoon. We just need to think of spots to go. I know a couple around Seattle and Ballard, might go for a drive tonight and see. 
But new pics at a proper height will be taken this weekend come hell or high water...


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

Yep... just no calls before noon!!








So I'm expecting to see the fronts much lower than this:








And a couple more pics from the first "driveway shoot" just cuz...
































D, lookin' forward to gettin a few snaps of yours, too!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (phattydre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phattydre* »_So I'm expecting to see the fronts much lower than this
D, lookin' forward to gettin a few snaps of yours, too!

I don't know about Mark, but if all goes according to plan, I should just about have my subframe on the ground.
Can't wait to get some pics D, my photo skillz are less than adequate.


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Dude your pics came out just fine! And my pic-taking skills are still in need of improvement so I'm down for some practice and new subjects make it that much more fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
I don't know about Mark, but if all goes according to plan, I should just about have my subframe on the ground.

I am already laying exhaust and dont really what the maxes are going to be so i will have to just tweak what I can and see where it ends up.


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

Sauce that is Weak???


----------



## 2manyprojects (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*

looking forward to some new pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (2manyprojects)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2manyprojects* »_looking forward to some new pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Same. I still wanna see it in person, and darricks too now that the new wheels are on. Still havnt see that yet


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Travy)*

Sick Mark, I didnt even know you had this. Damn, ive been gone too long..


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_Same. I still wanna see it in person, and darricks too now that the new wheels are on. Still havnt see that yet

His car looks amazing! My favorite B6 bar none! 
Jamie shot 400 pics today so new ones will be up in a new thread when they are uploaded here soon. Only have the fronts down about 3/4" in this pic didnt have time to take the front suspension completely apart to get it down another inch this weekend. Sometime soon. And a torch and a hammer and the rears will come down and be able to roll at all down.
Thanks Wyman, i havent seen your car in a while either or you, you still up here?


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_

Thanks Wyman, i havent seen your car in a while either or you, you still up here?

ya dude, im still living up there. Im away on business right now tho bro. 
While Im away im trying to pick up a few things for the dub. SO far ive got hids, new skirts, new wheels, and new navi. Im looking into gettin new air as well... have you heard anything good about mason tech? thinking about going with them...


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*

DAMN looks real nice....I want -14 camber on my Audi...


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_ya dude, im still living up there. Im away on business right now tho bro. 
While Im away im trying to pick up a few things for the dub. SO far ive got hids, new skirts, new wheels, and new navi. Im looking into gettin new air as well... have you heard anything good about mason tech? thinking about going with them...

Nice man, I cant wait to see your car this summer! I have seen masontechs site and dont think thier kit goes that low. Look into wither just doing a UAS setup on your coils man! Which coils did you have anyway?


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_DAMN looks real nice....I want -14 camber on my Audi...









Anythings possible, you would need some wide enough wheels to pull that camber off though. My wheels are 19x10 et-5 and I can put on at least a 15mm spacer if I wanted any more cmaber. You would just need to have some custom adjustable arms made, but who knows how that cmaber will affect the quattro system...


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

My car is Non Quattro so I have like ZERO adjustability for camber in the rear


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
Nice man, I cant wait to see your car this summer! I have seen masontechs site and dont think thier kit goes that low. Look into wither just doing a UAS setup on your coils man! Which coils did you have anyway?
dude, i got H & R's.....they suck tho, ive had those things for wayyyyy to long bro. Its def. time for a change..


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_dude, i got H & R's.....they suck tho, ive had those things for wayyyyy to long bro. Its def. time for a change..

Well man, if you ever want help looking into air, let me know!
I did about 3 months of research and was set on about 4 different set-ups before I went with this one. You have sooo many options just depends on what you want it to do in the end and how much you want to spend.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_My car is Non Quattro so I have like ZERO adjustability for camber in the rear









So you have a front wheel drive A6? I didnt even know those existed in the states... Well if you want permanent camber you can shim up the rear or start bending stuff.
I really really hope to do a VIP style mk4 someday but we will see...


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
Well man, if you ever want help looking into air, let me know!
I did about 3 months of research and was set on about 4 different set-ups before I went with this one. You have sooo many options just depends on what you want it to do in the end and how much you want to spend.









well, im figuring right around 3k should be about right...I've been looking into this for about 2.5 months now dude. I wouldve gotten it sooner but I wanted to get the right set up. I almost got the easy street set up a while ago, thank god i didnt. I am gonna need help on the install in about 2 weeks so if youre available................


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_I really really hope to do a VIP style mk4 someday but we will see...









Jetta wagen with some works like this


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*

Mk4 and VIP don't belong in the same sentence - we've discussed this.

_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_Its def. time for a change..

Buy my V2s!








And yeah the pics from yesterday will be up in the next couple of days. Since Jamie actually has to work for a living unlike me, she won't get time to process her pics until after work.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (phattydre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phattydre* »_
Buy my V2s!










air or bust.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_His car looks amazing! My favorite B6 bar none! 

Thanks mang, I really appreciate it!







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_
well, im figuring right around 3k should be about right...I've been looking into this for about 2.5 months now dude. I wouldve gotten it sooner but I wanted to get the right set up. I almost got the easy street set up a while ago, thank god i didnt. I am gonna need help on the install in about 2 weeks so if youre available................









Def down to lend a hand man! Just give me a call. What set-up are you going with? If you arent going to do some coils with UAS id say look into the HPS system. Have only heard praises from Matt(mk420ae) on the setup


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Jetta wagen with some works like this

















Travy it would def be a gti and it would be running some 18s similar to 1bar's in offsets with super redic camber. Not daily driver. But I really dont see myself stepping into another mk4... Too many other ideas in my head.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Thanks mang, I really appreciate it!







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

You did an AMAZING job putting that car together man! Serious Props to you!


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
You did an AMAZING job putting that car together man! Serious Props to you!

Amen to that. 
Car sits Super Money! 
I feel all left out now


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*

^ but a good platform to start with.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (phattydre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phattydre* »_
Buy my V2s!










what are youo askin for the coils dude?


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*

Thought you just said you were baggin' it anyway...








I just threw that out there - considering selling the whole car vs. parting it out or keeping even keeping it since it's paid off and pretty much maintenance free. If you know someone serious though have them hit me up.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (phattydre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phattydre* »_Thought you just said you were baggin' it anyway...










You can use coils to bag a car!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (phattydre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phattydre* »_Thought you just said you were baggin' it anyway...








I just threw that out there - considering selling the whole car vs. parting it out or keeping even keeping it since it's paid off and pretty much maintenance free. If you know someone serious though have them hit me up.

Considering UAS. We'll see what happens; i need to keep picking Mark's brain for info... hey dude, im gonna try and give you a shout tommorrow..
l


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*

Just a tease for the night Mark... I'll make you wait till tomorrow for more.


















_Modified by phattydre at 12:26 PM 1-24-2008_


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (phattydre)*


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (Travy)*









































We've got some rolling shots of the Q that I hope to have uploaded by tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by phattydre at 12:27 PM 1-24-2008_


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Not a Vag car, but I just finished my Q45. Pics... (mk420ae)*

Very Nice


----------



## Swizz!! (Jun 20, 2007)

Hell yea. lookin good!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Swizz!!)*

damn mark, cant wait to see this bad boy in person...


----------



## paullwaull (Jul 23, 2003)

Looks damn good man. Can't wait to see that front down a bit more....


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

you need some nice chrome tips on that ish


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (mystthebird)*

de badge the rear.. and hidden chrome turn down. jsut to see the ends.. nothing else http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (phattydre)*

I say paint your lower plastics and do a nice chrome tip and that thing is money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

I will be doing a full custom kit, exhaust will happen with that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

Workin' on getting a couple more pictures up tonight... Here are some while I finish going through the rest.


















_Modified by phattydre at 12:27 PM 1-24-2008_


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (phattydre)*

oh that second picture is sick D http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (Travy)*









Garage pics will be up later this weekend - Gotta go and enjoy my Friday night.


_Modified by phattydre at 12:28 PM 1-24-2008_


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

me=tool
mark i didnt know this car was yours, omgwtfbbq it is hot.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Cru_Jones)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cru_Jones* »_
mark i didnt know this car was yours, omgwtfbbq it is hot.









Thankyou sir, I have enjoyed it thuroughly. Never thought Id own a V8 car but I LOVE low end power now, hahahaha.








And D the rolling shots are pure money man! Beautiful! Cant wait for the Parking garage pics!


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

The last of what came out...



































_Modified by phattydre at 12:28 PM 1-24-2008_


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (phattydre)*

i couldnt stop myself hahaha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Yo Mark whats the update? did u work on that front end?


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Yo Mark whats the update? did u work on that front end? 

Not yet mang, at least since these pics. I was outta town last weekend and have been crazy busy at work and with school.
Patience young grasshoppa.








.........The lowness will happen........


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Patience young grasshoppa.








.........The lowness will happen........

u and Darrick love to say that dont cha...


----------



## VR6'D (Oct 5, 2005)

That Q45 is the epitomization of baller status.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_u and Darrick love to say that dont cha...









Yes cept mine will actually go lower without major metal work.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
Yes cept mine will actually go lower without major metal work.









oh those are fighting words..







D's retaliation will probably involve shirts that get erected and shoes that are so smooth that u cna walk on water.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_oh those are fighting words..







D's retaliation will probably involve shirts that get erected and shoes that are so smooth that u cna walk on water. 

Or he'll just dress up in girls clothes again....


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

Again?


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Again?
















I think anyone from the PNW has seen that pic man.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

Oh.
_That _pic...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

i havent








i wanna see :-X


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Someone is bound to post it anyway, so I guess I'll just beat them to the punch...
















In my defense, we were playing Drunkopoly and I had to switch shirts with the person to my left (and I got bored a couple weeks before and found an old hair bleaching kit from high school under the bathroom sink...).


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Lamest reasoning EVAR!!!


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Someone is bound to post it anyway, so I guess I'll just beat them to the punch...
















In my defense, we were playing Drunkopoly and I had to switch shirts with the person to my left (and I got bored a couple weeks before and found an old hair bleaching kit from high school under the bathroom sink...).

yea ive done that to but i tell poeple im gay


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Lamest reasoning EVAR!!!





































x2... D if u need to come out, do it now.. ITs ok.. I wont think differently of you even though i've never met you.. 
Sorry but the picture is hilarious..




























































































"say cheese" Darrick strikes a pose in his manly pink shirt







...


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_x2... D if u need to come out, do it now.. ITs ok.. I wont think differently of you even though i've never met you.. 


Mark told me it's not gay if the balls don't touch.


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (phattydre)*

You're out of bandwidth for the month homie...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Mark told me it's not gay if the balls don't touch.








did you see the video from EG?


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re:*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_You're out of bandwidth for the month homie... 

jeeebus... where all did you guys link those pics to?!?


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Mark told me it's not gay if the balls don't touch.

I said what?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Re: (phattydre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phattydre* »_
jeeebus... where all did you guys link those pics to?!?

Every forum on the ENTIRE interweb!!!


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

K, I had to copy/paste pics from one PB account to another so that should temporarily take care of the hosting problem I am now apparently having. Unfortunately this means the pics are a copy of a copy and hosted on PB so my apologies for the current quality of the uploaded pics.
I've already edited my thread in the PacNW forum and I'll go through here and edit my posts so the pics show up but I request that you guys save the pics and host them yourselves if you intend to post them up elsewhere. Thanks in advance.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (phattydre)*

I have all the pics saved and hosted using my own photobucket mang! Except the ones you have hosted here. Blame that isht on the pink 15 year old girls shirt wearing guy.


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

See, mark told me its not gay if you dont open your eyes.....
kids these days....


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

There a reason why my thread turned into a gay thread?


----------



## FireStorm005 (Jun 24, 2007)

I've seen this car in person (I go to the same school) and it is sweetness. Mad props to you man


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (FireStorm005)*

This thread needs more pictures of durrack in girls clothes


----------



## quagmeyer (Feb 7, 2008)

that car is the sex


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Not a Vag car, but I just finished my Q45. Pics... (The_Sauce)*

Love the VIP stylz







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: Not a Vag car, but I just finished my Q45. Pics... (The_Sauce)*

love that rear camber http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: Not a Vag car, but I just finished my Q45. Pics... (durteeclean)*

sneaks up to car.... uses washable Pen..."my car is weak sauce".... does not wash off primer.... 
History is Born for the future to reflect on!


----------



## 1.8T20thAnniversary (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Not a Vag car, but I just finished my Q45. Pics... (The Prime Ministah)*

u get the front lower?


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Not a Vag car, but I just finished my Q45. Pics... (1.8T20thAnniversary)*

Yes I did, just waiting for pics to be sent to me.


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: Not a Vag car, but I just finished my Q45. Pics... (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Yes I did, just waiting for pics to be sent to me.

we never atually took those pics. I just offerd. I think i got a lil 'out' of it n forgot....


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Not a Vag car, but I just finished my Q45. Pics... (The Prime Ministah)*

Dion took some picsas, but forgot to upload them last night.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

Glad I finally got to see this in person mark. so sick. two of my favorites from today:


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_Glad I finally got to see this in person mark. so sick. two of my favorites from today:

















both of those shots are ridiculous!


----------



## 2manyprojects (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

Yea pics dont do it justice, the whole car in person, is a sight. Its decieving in the pics, makes the car look small. it is a Big sedan, and looks damn good rolling....not to mention the exterior exhausting purge valves make for good times.


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (2manyprojects)*

Pshop FTW


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (Travy)*

man, mikey sure can snap


----------

